
EO – A truly object-oriented programming language - miki123211
https://github.com/yegor256/eo
======
perfunctory

      if:
          equals: amount, 0
          error: "Division by zero"
          div: total, amount
    
    

This looks like lisp with a character set even more restricted than ascii.

